# Any Fluke in Wildwood?



## jckea (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello All,
A co-worker of mine told me that her family has done pretty well with fluke in Wildwood back bays. She never went with them, and she doesn't fish, so I couldn't ask her much. I'm coming down on either Monday or Tuesday to rent a boat and give it a shot. Any suggestions? Good idea, or should I find somewhere else to fish?
John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey John*

The back are still producing good flatties. Good back bay fishing can be found between the George Redding bridge and Light House Pointe. Also the back bays of North Wildwood and the toll bridge between Wildwood Crest and Cape May. The old ham and egg trick (squid & minnows), or gulp are the baits of choice. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## jckea (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Ruddedogg! Some guys on another site told me the back bays were too hot and the fluke moved out front... I think I'll take a chance...All I needed was 1 more good report.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*water temp*

It's warm all over. It's not really gonna matter.


----------

